# Free microchip(home again) alternatives?



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Hey all, My home again service has ran out for the year and before renewing I remembered when I first got it I was told there were other free alternatives to home again.

Was hoping someone could chime in on this, would they provide the same info as home again? If my dog were to get lost and found with the chip, would it be better for me to have her registered on home again vs. a free database server?

Thanks!


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

your info is always going to be stored in the chip no matter what. bailey has had a home again chip for 3 years. i always have it checked/scanned at the vets when she goes. i didnt renew the service after that initial year though. i believe all the "service" is access to changing info and access to database if your pets lost.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

duckyp0o77 said:


> your info is always going to be stored in the chip no matter what. bailey has had a home again chip for 3 years. i always have it checked/scanned at the vets when she goes. i didnt renew the service after that initial year though. i believe all the "service" is access to changing info and access to database if your pets lost.


Right, so the question was really if it's not renewed will it still be in the database and found when scanned? I know the number would always be in the chip.

It sounds like it will though based on what you are saying, I do need to change my address though so I would have to do that through home again I guess


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

yes, all your info will stay on the chip no matter what. bailey's chip has been expired since 2009 and every time we go to the vet i have them scan her and our info is still there, actually, i just logged into my home again acct and it looks like you can chage profile info/ address and phone number there. i just changed phone numbers. all it said was "Bailey is due for a renewal" bu it still changed my info.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

duckyp0o77 said:


> yes, all your info will stay on the chip no matter what. bailey's chip has been expired since 2009 and every time we go to the vet i have them scan her and our info is still there, actually, i just logged into my home again acct and it looks like you can chage profile info/ address and phone number there. i just changed phone numbers. all it said was "Bailey is due for a renewal" bu it still changed my info.


Thx.. Hmm so curious as to what type of info is given by the chip besides the number.

My understanding is the chip just had the # and then they had to cross reference the databases to get my detailed info including contact number.


----------



## duckyp0o77 (Dec 5, 2008)

jmejiaa said:


> Thx.. Hmm so curious as to what type of info is given by the chip besides the number.
> 
> My understanding is the chip just had the # and then they had to cross reference the databases to get my detailed info including contact number.


when i got bailey chipped *i registered it w/ my info*. the scan gives my name and number. i dont remember if it gives an address. the S/N clinic stressed going online & registering it. They said so many people dont do that so theres noway to find the owner if theres no info.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

No need to pay for the service, I have had home again on most my dogs and never paid for the service. I have also changed my info without having to pay a fee. Paying for the service is not necessary and have had my dogs chipped with them for 10 plus years.


----------

